# how to get people look at my designing shirts?



## starpopov (Apr 22, 2011)

yo, i just create a brand for my design on shirt and a website, i get traffic from online communities, friends, family.... but i start to run out of customers... how to get more people coming to my site? 
www.vortez-clothing.com


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 28, 2011)

Check your link Starpopov.


----------



## starpopov (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry my mistake, VortèkZ's ShoP


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are selling shirts that should be the first thing a person see when they hit your store. I would have to click on a button to find out what you are selling and trust me many will not take the time. I clicked on our products and still did not see any shirts. I would then have to click on another button just to see the shirt, by now anyone that was on your site is long gone. Make it easy for the potential customer to buy the shirt. Also the country zone info, move that off the main page to a FAQ page or similar.

As for getting more traffic to your site, start here: marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums
Search the forums for more, many threads on the subject.


----------



## starpopov (Apr 22, 2011)

ooaaa didn't think about this... big thanks i change that straight away!!


----------



## starpopov (Apr 22, 2011)

yo already done!! i heard too that link exchange is good too some body want to do with me???


----------

